
High on fat, low on evidence: the problem with the keto diet - indogooner
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/jan/07/high-on-fat-low-on-evidence-the-problem-with-the-keto-diet
======
masonic
"Recent research found that, after three weeks of following a LCHF diet, young
and healthy adult participants recorded a 44% increase..."

The _Guardian_ keeps grasping for pieces to fit their narrative; this one is
particularly weak.

The important lipid numbers are the amount of _small-particle_ LDL, the
_ratio_ of HDL to LDL, and triglycerides. The first two weren't even measured,
and the third was no worse for the LCHF group.

Worse yet was the ridiculous sample size, which was _at most_ 15 subjects and
may be as few as 6! (9 quit)

